# fishing



## jordanpratt (Feb 28, 2006)

any one catching anything in eastern SD a few here and there on kampeska in watertown


----------



## pineapple (Apr 25, 2006)

went fishing on a pond somewhere N of webster and caught about 5 great and 15 good perch.
Richmond- a bunch of small crappie


----------



## jordanpratt (Feb 28, 2006)

thats a nice batch of fish


----------



## sdgr8wthnter (Oct 4, 2005)

Was out on Brush last week Thursday before all of eastern south dakota was there. And caught some nice eyes.


----------



## jordanpratt (Feb 28, 2006)

any one herd any thing about lake poinset might go out there this weekend


----------



## GooseKiller (Nov 7, 2004)

I have been up to Enemy Swim twice now, and both days I have limited out on bluegill ranging from 5"-8" There are a few crappies, walleyes mixed in, so it is a fun trip to make! Well worth the trip if you want to have fun. I have an aqua vu camera, and I watch fish all day. I have seen around 200 bluegills on the camera and over 30 walleyes, also seen crappies and LM Bass, and also a northern here and there! Go Catchem boys!


----------

